# BIOSENSORS...



## Casper (Apr 22, 2014)

The USAF's Facebook page posted this link: 

http://science.dodlive.mil/2014/04/18/the-science-of-sweat-skin-biosensors/ 

"It looks and feels like an adhesive bandage, but works like a medical scanner. These tiny biosensors being developed at the Air Force Research Laboratory may change the way we obtain, record and use real-time medical stats about our bodies in the future"






Would you comply or defy? Then explain. The article didn't show all of the biosensor's capabilities and it's hard not to speculate how this could get controversial to a lot of people.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 23, 2014)

I said defy but now kinda want to change my mind. Right now, I will abstain. I feel when they state: "Medical stats on our bodies" will change to something else big brotherish. Am I wrong?

F.M.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Apr 23, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I said defy but now kinda want to change my mind. Right now, I will abstain. I feel when they state: "Medical stats on our bodies" will change to something else big brotherish. Am I wrong?
> 
> F.M.



It's a slippery slope.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 23, 2014)

It doesn't get any more big  brother than being in the military. What slippery slope is there? You have given up many of your rights in the service of this nation. If DOD mandates it you better bet you will do it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mark of the beast...


----------



## MOTOMETO (Apr 23, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> It doesn't get any more big  brother than being in the military. What slippery slope is there? You have given up many of your rights in the service of this nation. If DOD mandates it you better bet you will do it.




You don't see the potential misuse of this technology? Of course, if you're in the military then you have no say in the matter, but it becomes an issue when it's forced on the masses.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 23, 2014)

The discussion is being military and getting/having to wear this, not this batshit tinfoil horsecrap. 

I would have worn it in a heartbeat. Another tool for the medic to be able to use, let alone heart rate and other monitoring to help with improved performance during training.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Pretty sure you can opt out on the implanting of a computer chip, at least I would thinks so. No way in hell I would have one of those put in me.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 23, 2014)

JAB said:


> Mark of the beast...


Well so is your CAC card, drivers license, social security card, or any other thing the govt demands you have.



MOTOMETO said:


> You don't see the potential misuse of this technology? Of course, if you're in the military then you have no say in the matter, but it becomes an issue when it's forced on the masses.



Well the question phrased was in regards to DOD mandating this. Not potential misuse or people being forced to wear this in the civ world.


----------



## Evans (Apr 23, 2014)

Personal opion, I don't see this being to big of a deal. It seems like it would be increadibly helpful for medics to get a quick overall look at whats going on with a patient and seems like it's just stick on barcode that will eventually come off (feel free to correct me if I read the article wrong). Now that being said, I also see the public concern. It goes back to, you're in the military if DoD says jump, you jump. If DoD says wear a barcode, guess who's wearing a barcode. Just the opinion of the low man on the totem pole..


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 23, 2014)

Evans said:


> It goes back to, you're in the military if DoD says jump, you jump. If DoD says wear a barcode, guess who's wearing a barcode. Just the opinion of the low man on the totem pole..


I see the medical uses but it's a slippery slope.
I may have joined the military. But I'm no robot.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 23, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Well so is your CAC card, drivers license, social security card, or any other thing the govt demands you have.



Yeah but I can burn all that shit, "lose my wallet" or whatever. I am totally against transhumanism and anything having to do with implantation of ID chips in my body. Probably the way I grew up/faith and whatnot.

However, if they do ever develop a mechanical replacement spine, I may change my mind on the transhumanism stuff.

ETA: I'm really just against the ID chip and computer chip stuff. Next thing you know we all will be load-jacked and we will be tracked by NSA or some shit. Also where is it going to go? Put it the arm and than you loose your arm, back to reading the casualty care card in my IFAK.

$.02


----------



## Evans (Apr 23, 2014)

Put it the arm and than you loose your arm, back to reading the casualty care card in my IFAK.

[/QUOTE]
But that's with anything, they can't make a perfect tool for every situation, it's a tool to be used when possible to ensure care is as effecent as possible. Not saying it isn't weird, but it could helpful and save time.

Edit, Appearently it's hard for me to internet and I messed that all which ways of up..


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 23, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> I see the medical uses but it's a slippery slope.
> I may have joined the military. But I'm no robot.





These comments crack me up. Trans-humanization? Come on. This is a diagnostic tool. Slippery slope? To what? The military doctors knowing when you are jerking off? Get over it, if you are in the military you have no expectation of privacy, and I am pretty sure doctor- patient confidentiality goes out the window as well.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 23, 2014)

JAB said:


> Pretty sure you can opt out on the implanting of a computer chip, at least I would thinks so. No way in hell I would have one of those put in me.





> These sensors are electronics – a flat chip the size of a memory card – that are *embedded into wearable bandages*, which are designed to give you the information that was once only provided by a medical scan or a blood test.



Nothing is being implanted.


----------



## AWP (Apr 23, 2014)

Late '93 we were all herded into the armory for a blood draw. I don't recall if it was mandatory at the time, but this was to store our DNA. All of the old guys were up in arms about using that to mark citizens, genetic engineering, etc.

The military mandates anthrax shots and those have potential side effects. No one is making citizens take them.

So sure, it is a slippery slope...for those in uniform. As pointed out, you cede some of your rights the day you swear the oath. You could put on your tinfoil hat and say "Well, they are perfecting it for use on civilians" or "This is the first step" or whatever. Maybe you'll be right...in 50 years. 100? It won't matter then. You think DaVinci and his peers were amazed that he designed parachutes and helicopters? Not when they went to the grave.

As much as I respect those old guys, not one of them left the service over it.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree its good...great for medical stats. Vital signs and especially for those attending some type of selection to measure output maybe in regards to his a human can over achieve. So. Yeah. I like it for that. I will also change my decision regarding no because of what @TLDR20was stating about cac, drivers license and other stuff.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 23, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Nothing is being implanted.


Yeah I guess I should read that... I thought it was talking about the chip they have been been talking about since 2002'ish a permanent implant that carried your service/medical/dental records. At first they said it would be a new dog tag and than an implant, I guess this just a Band-Aid-Chip for trauma care.


----------

